# Messy hedgiehedgie



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

We left for a road trip and a friend is taking care of our pets while we're gone. This morning we received this message, "Your babies are doing good. Scribbles is a messy messy boy!" Are anyone else hedgies not messy? Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We have messy hogs, slob hogs, clean hogs and then manic clean hogs lol


It is funny how each hedgie has their own cleanliness personality


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been spoiled with Igel.. he's one of those Manic Clean Hogs haha.  His little girl Penny is the same way. And then there came Tina, my foster, and she is M.E.S.S.Y. I had no idea they were so messy!!! I thought they were all clean freaks like Igel (he gets mad if his cage is too messy and won't uncurl sometimes until I put everything just so... little priss!) until I met Tina! I guess it's kinda like people-- we all have our different approach to life!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman started off as fairly clean. Over the past few weeks, however, he has become a bit of a slob. Half of his cage is clean. The other half is littered with crumbs, pieces of half-eaten food, and whole pieces of food. He usually decides to kick some litter around to break up the patches of brown food with a bit of grey. I'm not entirely sure how he does it. It's as though he grabs a piece of food then walks away while eating, but I've never seen him do it. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Over the years I've had all kinds. My two all time messiest were a girl and a boy. Like wise, my two neatest were girl and boy. Sex seems to have nothing to do with it.

My Peaches when she was young was a neat freak. Her cage and wheel were always spotless and she pottied only in her litter box. There was never a crumb outside her dish and her liner got changed weekly only because it had been a week. It certainly never ever needed to be cleaned. As she aged and developed health issues, she wasn't as neat as she had been. 

Freckles and Lexie, OMG. Poop all over the place including up the walls. The concept of a litter box never entered their minds. Thankfully, Lexie's babies never seemed to share her messy cage habits. Interestingly, as she aged, she became neater. :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nebular said:


> Norman started off as fairly clean. Over the past few weeks, however, he has become a bit of a slob. Half of his cage is clean. The other half is littered with crumbs, pieces of half-eaten food, and whole pieces of food. He usually decides to kick some litter around to break up the patches of brown food with a bit of grey. I'm not entirely sure how he does it. It's as though he grabs a piece of food then walks away while eating, but I've never seen him do it. :roll:


 Holly is like that too! :lol: But she started out messy not clean. Sigh. will I ever have a clean cage?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

They do have their own personaliites and habits! Funny

Truffle is quite a neat boy. Although part of it i think is that he is still a baby and only does three things - sleep, eat and wheel.

His CSW and the littler pan beneath are the only places I have seen him go. His wheel needs cleaned daily and I scoop out the litter pan daily too (and then change the litter completely every few days). I do change out his fleece weekly but I don't really think he needs it! He does leave a few crumbs around his food dish but not much and does not seem inclined to try to tip either bowl over.

I wonder if as he starts to need less sleep he may create more chaos in his cage?  :?


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Stewie is our messy girl  She mostly goes in one back corner, but seems to enjoy making "wall art" that takes a scrub brush to get off :lol: 

Bean is relatively neat, just needing scoops of his litter box / wheel area most of the time.

Roly is still settling in, so it's hard to tell what she will be. (She finally let us check, and she's a she not a he!)


----------

